# Diesel Cruze Tuning Project



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

At this point I think its deserving of its own thread.

To those of you unaware, tuning the Diesel Cruze is a bit tricky because well, its protected. Like really protected. Some people managed to get past these protections like Fleece, Trifecta, and DuramaxTuner. Sadly they won't share  .

WELL needless to say I made Trifecta share. Now the legality of that is kind of grey. I obviously won't release their tune or my methods of getting them, but the stock file is.... A different story.... Does Trifecta own it? No, but they spent thousands to get it in the first place. My inner lawyer (not a lawyer) would claim Trifecta only owns the modifications they do. Even then, say I did release the files. We'd see everyone and their dog offering tunes for the Cruze. And that's not something I want to happen out of respect for the people who read the ECU legitimately.

Anyway, I'm still thinking on that one. I made some quick documentation to go over what I have done thus far in terms of mapping out the ECM. Figured some of you may find it interesting.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1G4P68q0FbjTE03R2Y2Z0N2dk0/view?usp=sharing

Always looking for help. If you are proficient with Assembly and are willing to take up a challenge, then you have a new best friend.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Would be nice if there was a way to activate a manual regen if needed.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Would be nice if there was a way to activate a manual regen if needed.


It could be the same as the LMM diesel. In fact it probably is. But I have no idea where that information is, I only know doing a manual regen on those is possible with certain tools.

If its not the same, I wouldn't expect that to happen ever. Any device claiming to do manual regens would just spit back an error.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you explain to me why we have to be hooked up to the "GM Cloud" in order for a manual regen to happen? I do not understand why things like that can't be standalone.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Im a proud Diesel owner and Fleece tune user and i can say one conclusion about my experience : *Not worth it.* :signs053:

Unless you're willing to remove ALL the anti-polution devices on the exhaust, you can forget about it.

Why? *Because of the soot build-up.

*With Fleece, you have 3 tunes : 30, 40 and 50hp. The result is this : 

- The 50hp is epic, punchy, powerfull and bring the car to a performance lvl near a stock GTI, very impressive. But because of the soot, you can use it in normal/aggressive driving for a couple of hour only before you get reduced power and check engine lights.

- The 40hp is about the same as the 50hp, but alot less punchy and powerfull, but you still get reduced power when pushing hard real soon. Imo the worst tune of the 3.

- The 30hp is the best, always performing the same, no check engine and decent performance. The main problem is that *the power and driveablility is so close to stock that paying what Fleece is askin isnt worth it.

*If i could go back in time, i would stay stock, especialy since as a Canadian, i paid, with the export and exchange rate *more then 1100$* for the tune.

*The ONLY Cruze Diesel tune that is worth it imo is someone that go straith-pipe from the Turbo to the back with the equivalent of the 50hp Fleece tune.*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> Can you explain to me why we have to be hooked up to the "GM Cloud" in order for a manual regen to happen? I do not understand why things like that can't be standalone.


Dealership $$$


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Dealership $$$


yep

its not a mystery


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

the only real thing stopping me from really buying a tune is say you run the tune and "clog" your dpf now your off to gm if we could do a manual regen to get it cleaned then i would be more onboard.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Poje said:


> *straith-pipe from the Turbo to the back*






diesel said:


> Can you explain to me why we have to be hooked up to the "GM Cloud" in order for a manual regen to happen? I do not understand why things like that can't be standalone.


Really just milking money. GM also switched to a newer style for diagnosing in 2013 called the MDI. It replaced the old Tech 2 system which has been around for ages. I don't exactly have all the details but I am guessing the MDI costs around $1,000. Otherwise, a China ripoff could maybe slack it down to less than $400 but I would tread carefully on that one. Then you would still need access to the actual software which is subscription based. You can find info on that here https://www.acdelcotds.com/acdelco/action/subscribehome

Once you've got that, then you can do your service regen or idle regen as it may be called. A bunch of other neat tricks as well.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

My brother in law has a Cummins diesel straight truck and it offers a driver actuated regen where a light goes on and he has the option to regen then or if not, the system will do it for him later. He laughed at idea that we'd have to take a car in for a manual regen since he always had the option to do it once the light comes on. Why did Chevy make it so difficult??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Why did Chevy make it so difficult??


Probably a case of sales overruling engineering. A regen light/switch would just confuse the customer.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Probably a case of sales overruling engineering. A regen light/switch would just confuse the customer.


Yeah it would confuse the gas market but I balk at the fact that it would confuse someone willingly buying a diesel vehicle. Everyone knows we're complete wierdos from the start and would welcome it!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe someone from GM will read this thread and engineer it in to the new one, but I am not holding my breath. 

As for the manual regens "in the cloud" I wonder if this type of thing will render our cars unuseable after the 10 year support period by GM.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Probably a case of sales overruling engineering. A regen light/switch would just confuse the customer.


dont understand that

they make it so you cant shift into X gear at X rpm

so make it so you cant regen unless certain parameters are met

/problem


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

boraz said:


> dont understand that
> 
> they make it so you cant shift into X gear at X rpm
> 
> ...



If we can figure it out from a Scangauge, they certainly could put on a red/yellow/green light for regen status. When my BIL light goes on, sometimes he's stopped idling making a delivery and he'll turn on regen when he gets moving on road again. His does it about once a week or every 1000 miles and says the truck makes a deep rumble. If he fails to do it, then the light comes on and truck does it by itself.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Probably a case of sales overruling engineering. A regen light/switch would just confuse the customer.


Yeah...there are enough idiots out there that can't comprehend how to change a flat tire. (True the Diesel cruze has no spare). They wouldn't know what a regen is or why they would have to do it and would probibly take it to the dealer anyway "because some light is on" or put a piece of tape over it.

I agree...just a way to get a few more bucks out of you somehow.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't believe in cloud storage/computing for my personal use, because I don't like not having control of my hardware. But from a corporate viewpoint, cloud makes a lot of sense, from a version control and distribution perspective. I'm a software engineer, and configuration management is by far the most painful aspect of this job. GM being able to update files in a central location and forcing every service site to use it guarantees that every car is using the same software on the road. It makes troubleshooting a whole **** of a lot easier when you know exactly what your starting point is.

It's what makes Apple software so easy to write and update...everyone has the same thing so compatibility is not an issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> I don't believe in cloud storage/computing for my personal use, because I don't like not having control of my hardware. But from a corporate viewpoint, cloud makes a lot of sense, from a version control and distribution perspective. I'm a software engineer, and configuration management is by far the most painful aspect of this job. GM being able to update files in a central location and forcing every service site to use it guarantees that every car is using the same software on the road. It makes troubleshooting a whole **** of a lot easier when you know exactly what your starting point is.
> 
> It's what makes Apple software so easy to write and update...everyone has the same thing so compatibility is not an issue.


at work we were using a non updated version of diagnostic software for detroit diesel

various field mechanics would give us their log ins so we were able to keep access to it

we were able to diagnose and repair and reset things, etc...and as long as the laptop wasnt connected to web, all was good....we got things passed thru as warranty etc

then someone connected to the web, and lotsa info was then available to detroit and they saw what we had done, many times causing further problems , and then the warranty coverages became waaaaaaay less frequent, lol


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You guys turned this into a GM rant.

I still haven't even flashed the file in yet to you know... See if it even works! Be embarrassing if it didnt. All the work for nothing. Tough to justify flipping the switch when it only has 5K miles.
Any volunteers?
No?
:uhh:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> You guys turned this into a GM rant.
> 
> I still haven't even flashed the file in yet to you know... See if it even works! Be embarrassing if it didnt. All the work for nothing. Tough to justify flipping the switch when it only has 5K miles.
> Any volunteers?
> ...


I will enjoy watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> I will enjoy watching from the sidelines.


Worse case scenario the vehicle becomes a brick on wheels. Could be worse, just take it to the dealer and let them deal with it. Could take weeks for them to get a new ECM though. So its really just a matter of finding a good time where it could have a month of down time without causing immediate trouble.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Can we get a emulator to simulate it so that way we dont have to brick the car?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

This is not the case for me and others... I ran the 40hp tune for thousands and thousands of miles without issue.



Poje said:


> Im a proud Diesel owner and Fleece tune user and i can say one conclusion about my experience : *Not worth it.* :signs053:
> 
> Unless you're willing to remove ALL the anti-polution devices on the exhaust, you can forget about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> This is not the case for me and others..._* I ran the 40hp tune for thousands and thousands of miles without issue.*_


 @MilTownSHO , Did you see more frequent regens with the 40 HP tune from Fleece???


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

operator said:


> Can we get a emulator to simulate it so that way we dont have to brick the car?


Is it possible? Yes. Feasible? No.
Such an emulator either doesn't exist or is not publicly available. Even if there was an emulator, you would still need to rig up every single sensor and develop a system to control said sensors AKA more emulation on top of your emulation. At that point, its cheaper to just buy a whole new vehicle.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> This is not the case for me and others... I ran the 40hp tune for thousands and thousands of miles without issue.


I had a manual regen for DPF full, but never suspected my tune. I'll have to go back through my records to see what tune I was running at the time...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*MilTownSHO* , Did you see more frequent regens with the 40 HP tune from Fleece???


Not that I noticed, haven't noticed any more frequently with Trifecta either.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ah this stuff....

So the map I called Smoke map, although probably true for a European turd, not true for American Engineering. It's a bit more complicated. I think. Or maybe I was right. The thing is I can both be right and wrong. As in sure if it works who the **** cares as long as it works. But what if I'm wrong? What if EFI Live is wrong. I DONT KNOW.

How the heck did Trifecta figure it out?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*MilTownSHO* , Did you see more frequent regens with the 40 HP tune from Fleece???


 same here , maybe less when driven easy. I run 30 horse full time.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So here are my new maps for what I've done today. Mostly by looking at EFI Live maps and trying to figure out what they did in a 2015 3500 Silverado

DPF Pressure Fuel Reduction Factor ( new map) or it might be coolant temp
_It is coolant. If anyone is wondering the Cruze will start decreasing power after 226 degrees Fahrenheit. If it gets to 284 degrees it will pretty much force an idle._
Intake Temp Fuel Reduction Factor (used to be the N75 temperature map I listed)
Maximum Fuel Quanity Final (new map) or could be some Fuel Limit, eitheir way does the same thing.
Maximum Fuel Quanity Before Reduction 1 (used to be the smoke map)
Maximum Fuel Quanity Before Reduction 2 (new map)


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> This is not the case for me and others... I ran the 40hp tune for thousands and thousands of miles without issue.


Its the driving style.

I have a very heavy foot, thats why both 40 and 50hp tune dont work for me, the reduce power comes when you push hard for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Also updated my pdf file. Which you can always find https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1G4P68q0FbjTE03R2Y2Z0N2dk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Snipsey, 

If you change the suspected DPF switch programming to all zeros, what do you think the worst would happen? exception error and brick the the ecu or is the programming such that it would execute an error and continue on with the rest of the program. Does the ecu have a bootloader / bios, so if we mess up the programming we can reflash to stock? or is this thing like firmware and one and done if you mess it up.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

operator said:


> Snipsey,
> 
> If you change the suspected DPF switch programming to all zeros, what do you think the worst would happen? exception error and brick the the ecu or is the programming such that it would execute an error and continue on with the rest of the program. Does the ecu have a bootloader / bios, so if we mess up the programming we can reflash to stock? or is this thing like firmware and one and done if you mess it up.


You mean if everything is successful but it turns out the the numbers belong to something else? No clue, something may act goofy or be constantly reseting itself. But it wont be bricked.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

am I missing something here? If you turn the DPF programming off, it will get clogged with soot and eventually the exhaust system will become plugged, rendering the car undrivable. Unless you are talking about removing it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> am I missing something here? If you turn the DPF programming off, it will get clogged with soot and eventually the exhaust system will become plugged, rendering the car undrivable. Unless you are talking about removing it.


Now now. That would be illegal. :wink:

But yes, you would probably clog the DPF eventually. Removing it is just trivial compared to convincing the computer the world hasn't ended.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Haven't done too much this week. Cleaned some stuff up. I decided to add some tables involving DTCs some were having trouble with. P0101 (MAF error Upper and lower threshold), P0171 and P0172.

Also I can't edit my main post? Only recent ones.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Haven't done too much this week. Cleaned some stuff up. I decided to add some tables involving DTCs some were having trouble with. P0101 (MAF error Upper and lower threshold), P0171 and P0172.
> 
> Also I can't edit my main post? Only recent ones.


Looking into the edit post functionality.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Lots of brain cells were killed on this one.

I present... The DEF Tank Low Speed Limiters!










When you run low/out of DEF you have 3 warning stages. I labeled each stage here. 24500 seems to be Stage 0 (no problem). Not sure what that lingering 8850 is doing there. Stage 1 is 10465, which is 104.65 KMH or 65 MPH, and... You get the idea. Eventually it limits you to 5 mph at stage 3.

SO! Switch them all the 24500, and you will no longer have to worry about being stranded! The vehicle will still yell at you, but just can't win everything.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So those injection timing maps. Must of been on some really good stuff when I called those out. Those are uh... Something else. I found the real injection maps; there's alot of them. Not surprising, right next to the injection maps are the pilot injection maps. From my understanding Pilot Injection will spray some fuel before the main injection event. You can read more on that elsewhere, but if you wanted the Cruze to sound like a true Diesel you can modify those. All of this puts my total number of maps to over *300*. 500 if you include the Duramax.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> So those injection timing maps. Must of been on some really good stuff when I called those out. Those are uh... Something else. I found the real injection maps; there's alot of them. Not surprising, right next to the injection maps are the pilot injection maps. From my understanding Pilot Injection will spray some fuel before the main injection event. You can read more on that elsewhere, but if you wanted the Cruze to sound like a true Diesel you can modify those. All of this puts my total number of maps to over *300*. 500 if you include the Duramax.


It already sounds like a true diesel, and that's one of the reasons I love it. Standing outside with the hood open and the plastic cover removed, it makes quite a racket/


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> It already sounds like a true diesel, and that's one of the reasons I love it. Standing outside with the hood open and the plastic cover removed, it makes quite a racket/


It's fun watching people double take as they walk by it while it is idling. Not something they expect, at all.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So what's the estimate on power gains with the emissions deleted and removed? Is it even worth it?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

money_man said:


> So what's the estimate on power gains with the emissions deleted and removed? Is it even worth it?


Removing the DEF Fluid CatchBox (not the real name, just what I call it) will probably net around 5 to 7 mpg to about 51 MPG total. This would be in line with the Australian model.

Removing the DPF.... Hard to say what gains there will be.... I think up to 20 mpg is definitely a reasonable estimate. Could be even more.

And removing the EGR would gain a couple mpg as well.

A *realistic* MPG after removing all three systems is going to be around 60 to 70. And that's with what I would call normal driving style. If you keep the vehicle clean and drive mostly interstate, mid 70s and maybe even breaking 80 is definitely a possibility.

Power wise is tough to say; this is all going to be silly speculation. If I remember, Stock Cruze peaks at 130 HP, and somewhere around 250 ft lb (pretty pathetic, this engine is capable of so much more). The Deletes alone will probably make those numbers hit 150 HP (+20) and 280 ft lb (+30). A mild tune, since we don't have to worry about the DPF anymore, can probably reach 200 HP (+70) 340 ft lb (+90). From there we start to push the stock components. As a wild guess I think a reasonable limit for the stock components is going to be around 240 HP (+110). Which is insane, that's almost double what we started with. Anything further and I would start to worry about not getting enough fuel, not enough air, etc. If you fixed those issues (new turbo, new injectors, pump) your next limitation is going to be when something *really bad* happens.

Of course this would be less speculation and more show if I had 4 years experience dealing with Duramax ECMs and a nicer shop to play around in. But, those who have such luxuries are obviously not interested in the Cruze.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> So what's the estimate on power gains with the emissions deleted and removed? Is it even worth it?


I got about a 25 hp and 35 ft lbs of torque increase on the initial tune. Not sure how much of that was software and how much was hardware. Fuel mileage is hard to say, it is hard to keep your foot out of it. Also, we are fighting a bug in the program that is still commanding what acts like a regen. 


-Brad


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

60-70mpg just by eliminating the emissions and tuning it for 240 hp! ? I would definitely be on this train.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I got about a 25 hp and 35 ft lbs of torque increase on the initial tune. Not sure how much of that was software and how much was hardware. Fuel mileage is hard to say, it is hard to keep your foot out of it. Also, we are fighting a bug in the program that is still commanding what acts like a regen.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Ouch. I'm sure Ill be fighting the exact same thing soon enough... I don't know who is doing this for you, but if I don't recognize the name immediately I would be highly pessimistic about them. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing considering I'm highly pessimistic about my own abilities. I hope they figure it out.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Ouch. I'm sure Ill be fighting the exact same thing soon enough... I don't know who is doing this for you, but if I don't recognize the name immediately I would be highly pessimistic about them. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing considering I'm highly pessimistic about my own abilities. I hope they figure it out.


Without the DPF installed, the soot grams are still incrementing up. My regen counter has not counted up yet though, maybe because the soot grams aren't going down. May be the regen counter and mileage since last regen count from the completion of the regen cycle. I've got 1700 miles since last regen completed right now. We will see what happens with the next update. 


-Brad


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Without the DPF installed, the soot grams are still incrementing up. My regen counter has counted up yet though, maybe because the soot grams aren't going down. May be the regen counter and mileage since last regen count from the completion of the regen cycle. I've got 1700 miles since last regen completed right now. We will see what happens with the next update.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Still it's drive able at least. That's amazing. I'd love to know what they did (I doubt they'll share).

There are some maps that would control post injection through a nozzle on the DPF or with the injectors themselves. Uhhh finding them is another story.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Still it's drive able at least. That's amazing. I'd love to know what they did (I doubt they'll share).
> 
> There are some maps that would control post injection through a nozzle on the DPF or with the injectors themselves. Uhhh finding them is another story.


It is VERY drivable! I commute 180 miles a day with it! 

Most of the software stuff is over my head. I can follow along with it, I just don't know enough to be helpful. 


-Brad


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Diffidently fun to drive and it actually sounds like a diesel and mileage is up at almost 60 but like Brad said we are fighting it trying to go into regen but should be fixed by the end of the week


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> Diffidently fun to drive and it actually sounds like a diesel and mileage is up at almost 60 but like Brad said we are fighting it trying to go into regen but should be fixed by the end of the week


I knew someone would come when I said I was pessimistic.


So the real question is, should I just give up?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> I knew someone would come when I said I was pessimistic.
> 
> 
> So the real question is, should I just give up?


Never give up!


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> I knew someone would come when I said I was pessimistic.
> 
> 
> So the real question is, should I just give up?


Never give up, us poor souls here who dont have access to bradher and jdrurys source need a cure for the diesel delete


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

operator said:


> Never give up, us poor souls here who dont have access to bradher and jdrurys source need a cure for the diesel delete


I know who they are. They are respectable and are one of the few companies in the world that can actually tackle something like this. Not really sure what their plan of action is for the long run. 

As for me... I am going to try and wrap up what I've done and release it in the form of an EFI Live .cax extension. Maybe try to figure out exactly what situation a map is used for something else. Stuff like that. EFI Live also has that fancy mode assignment window I haven't figured out how to make.

It'll look something like this (but even more complicated) in the end. I'm trying to make it look nearly 1:1 with the Duramax to keep things similiar.

http://i.imgur.com/lIQrCkp.png


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's pretty simple just have to call and ask


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

But going to have to wait awhile we are still working out the bugs


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> But going to have to wait awhile we are still working out the bugs


I see it has the signature hiss.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes it does from the VGT turbo looking at upgrading that to the Borg Warner S1BG turbo and a set of injectors.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> Diffidently fun to drive and it actually sounds like a diesel and mileage is up at almost 60 but like Brad said we are fighting it trying to go into regen but should be fixed by the end of the week


 @Jdrury15 BUMP for update.................................

OH, and who can I call, you guys arent that far from me..............................


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*Jdrury15* BUMP for update.................................
> 
> OH, and who can I call, you guys arent that far from me..............................


Where you from?


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> Where you from?


Chi Town


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Chi Town


Not to bad


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Can someone with deletes post a video of the exhaust note?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Can someone with deletes post a video of the exhaust note?


http://youtu.be/0b_ohuGLk3w


-Brad


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful keep them coming!


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

any more updates on this matter? im currently in a battle with my local dealer over egt sensors consitantly messing me over. they've had to replace all three positions in a month. been waiting since Wednesday feb the 17th of 2016 for a call to come in and have my last 2 egt sensors installed. they tried saying that ive been in an accident and hit my exhaust. we have inspected said claims and well there isn't an impact point on the exhaust. either way they are warranting the sensors. im just more or less pissed that they are accusing me of playing them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Those exhaust sensors are tucked up there pretty good, aren't they?

Would make it quite difficult to damage them, when they're protected by the engine...and _move_ with the engine.


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

yep. thing is im a gm tech as well, but at a buick gmc dealer so I cant do my own work because none of our models have a 2.0L diesel in them


----------



## nugget (Dec 9, 2013)

still looking for updates gents. sent ya a pm. very interested in doing this


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Really just a lack of time for me. It's alot of work with virtually no reward, so alot of other things have to take precedence.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

One month to the date. Time for an update.

I've gone a long way from being completely incompetent in the tuning world. Rather proud of myself to see this come to fruition.

Anyway here's the scoop.


I've mostly finished transferring all my work over to EFI Live. EFI Live is the greatest platform for actually tuning a vehicle, as well as delivery.

The tuning aspect (inject all the fuels!) is mostly complete. There are a few things I'd love to add but haven't quite figured out yet. Also needs some cleaning and just overall testing and verifying. Fun times ahead.

Removing components is always fun. Seems I lost the unwritten cold war with Fleece. Here's the status on that. 

EGR: I haven't really looked into the EGR all too much. All I can say is probably. It would require tearing it apart to block it off, else it would probably blow open and cause issues. 

DPF/CAT: Got it. Vehicle will run without them. Doesn't go into regen, or at least not entirely. Haven't done long tests or the likes, but it's extremely promising. 

DEF/SCR: The annoying component... I codenamed it the spaghetti monster because spaghetti is the most accurate description. I haven't done much testing in this area eitheir. There are also a few key elements I need to figure out before I even think about testing. But I have confidence. I got a ton of stuff circled to investigate when I have the time.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! Even though its already been done, keep on coding I am gunning for you


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

In theory our 'deletes' should be similiar if not the same... I just fail to see how one could approach it different from how I am... It's a tough business, and here I am preaching the secrets to the world. Alot of people don't really like that, but no hate mail thus far.


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

Ready to join in! 

EFILIVE V2 inhand


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, keep up the great work and please share. Were all rooting for you.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys I am going to call this project quits for me. Now before you go awwwww, just look at what all was accomplished.

My brick wall is of course the topic of the year, deletes. All I can really say is my cax is likely able to do it. Am I? Well... That's a different question. My form of a delete was shoving the dpf to the side so I could run a pipe out of the hood, and that's really the extent of testing. The good news that worked, and I'm sure it would work as well with an actual pipe with the dpf removed. Which is a giant pain if anyone has ever tried... A real giant pain. I'm not even sure what to do about the two pressure sensor pipe doohickey things (proper terminology). Everything else is easily accessible, but nope, those two hoses are burried deep within the bowels of the stuffed engine bay. Much fun. I'm sure everyone here wants to disembowel their vehicle just to roll a little coal.

I'm not even going to talk about the SCR... But on one hand its easy to sort of disable, but on the other I have no idea. May be enough? I don't know. Didn't try. Don't want to try.

And that's really why I am not focusing on this mechanical aspect anymore... It's really no fun. Perhaps someone else will pick it up, but not me. Maybe when a company offers a complete solution and I can just knock it all off in one day, but until then I am just going to say no.


Now! There is a lot more to tuning than just deletes, and I have completed all the low level work there to make those a reality. So my focuses will instead be on that.


*Now if anyone wants, here are all the goodies you would ever need to tune your own vehicle! *_(AKA YOU ARE INSANE!)_

My GitHub page, which contains anything and all things you want to know about your ECM! Made to work splendidly with EFI Live.
https://github.com/Snipesy/Cruze

The Base file. Latest from GM, not sure if I can share these, but I am. This is what I use, it is what I pulled from the ECM, and is the exact same as what I pulled from my reverse engineering adventures many eons ago. In a format ready to be flashed by pretty much any program ever made (but you should use EFI Live, because that is what I made my descriptions with). I should get a reflash so I can snag the 2015 version, but effort. The good news is this base will work with 14s and 15s.
View attachment stock_2014_Cruze_Diesel_US.zip


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Snipesy, Appreciate the work done thus far. I will download the files and start tweaking with them.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

No offence meant toward Snipesy, but doesn't Fleece Performance Engineering already offer tunes for both stock and race Cruze Diesel's already? I will be having the Fleece EFILive tuning put on my '15 CTD soon.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> No offence meant toward Snipesy, but doesn't Fleece Performance Engineering already offer tunes for both stock and race Cruze Diesel's already? I will be having the Fleece EFILive tuning put on my '15 CTD soon.


This focuses on the low level ground work rather than an end product.

Although I have thought about making those end tunes myself. Just not sure if people are that interested. I mostly just work locally. Also hard to really do anything unique other than simply being an alternative...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

10-4


----------



## Cbm (May 16, 2016)

Snipesy , sent a pm new to the site wanted to see if you got it.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> No offence meant toward Snipesy, but doesn't Fleece Performance Engineering already offer tunes for both stock and race Cruze Diesel's already? I will be having the Fleece EFILive tuning put on my '15 CTD soon.


But we know Fleece is very proud of their pricing too.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

oldestof11 said:


> But we know Fleece is very proud of their pricing too.


Maybe I should speak more clearly.


The Cruze can be tuned however you want with the work I've done. Like i said the tuning part is pretty much complete. But I dont do fabricaton. Gotta get that elsewhere.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Maybe I should speak more clearly.
> 
> 
> The Cruze can be tuned however you want with the work I've done. Like i said the tuning part is pretty much complete. But I dont do fabricaton. Gotta get that elsewhere.









this kit is available for purchase without the tune


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> View attachment 196961
> this kit is available for purchase without the tune


Is it throwing CELs with this pipe?? Where available (through whom) and at what cost??? PMs accepted............


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> Is it throwing CELs with this pipe?? Where available (through whom) and at what cost??? PMs accepted............


So, this would be the "yin" to Snipesy's "yang". You need to buy a tune to eliminate these components. 

It is available from a local race shop. It is a complete bolt-on kit! No need to hack up your factory parts! The price varies based on what diameter pipe you want, 2 ¼"-3", and what material, stainless or steel. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> So, this would be the "yin" to Snipesy's "yang". You need to buy a tune to eliminate these components.
> 
> It is available from a local race shop. It is a complete bolt-on kit! No need to hack up your factory parts! The price varies based on what diameter pipe you want, 2 ¼"-3", and what material, stainless or steel.


I'm curious Brad. Is the big blue harness on top of the DEF tank unplugged or plugged in for you?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Unplugged.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I received one of the first tunes, I didn't get any real instructions or direction. I removed the tank because I thought that was part of the package. Later, I talked to one of their guys and he told me that they were surprised that I was able to do that and not get a light. The other cars that had it done had the tank still hooked up. 

I heard there is some sort of counter on the DEF level and it may set a light if the level doesn't change in a certain distance/time. No issues on mine yet, DEF level remains "OK" on DIC. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> I received one of the first tunes, I didn't get any real instructions or direction. I removed the tank because I thought that was part of the package. Later, I talked to one of their guys and he told me that they were surprised that I was able to do that and not get a light. The other cars that had it done had the tank still hooked up.
> 
> I heard there is some sort of counter on the DEF level and it may set a light if the level doesn't change in a certain distance/time. No issues on mine yet, DEF level remains "OK" on DIC.
> 
> ...



I had that issue too... Why I said the SCR was the spaghetti monster.

Basically if you play around too much with the stock tune, the DEF Low limiters will be turned on. They won't turn on with the tune, but the tune will not turn them off if they are already on. So the only way to really fix it is to plug the tank back in, re flash stock, and then try again.

Far as I know I fixed that issue just last week when it hit someone... But for you, just don't ever flash stock unless you have it plugged in again. And you should be okay.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm running the same pipe as Brad no SCR for me


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Haven't done too much this week. Cleaned some stuff up. I decided to add some tables involving DTCs some were having trouble with. P0101 (MAF error Upper and lower threshold), P0171 and P0172.
> 
> Also I can't edit my main post? Only recent ones.


Any chance you could speak to exactly which conditions could/would/should set a CEL for P0172, having dived so deeply into this project?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mrbrefast said:


> Any chance you could speak to exactly which conditions could/would/should set a CEL for P0172, having dived so deeply into this project?


I'm not entirely sure how it works. The trim system will try to make the vehicle burn in a manner which minimizes NOX and particulate matter... That code means it is adding 25 mm3 of fuel, so whatever your problem is it means it is running lean I would guess.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Alright! I like keeping people informed.

I haven't done so myself, but people have removed their def tanks without problems using the cax (yay!). As far as I know that seems easy to do... The entire system is controlled by a big harness I nickname 'Big Blue'.

Also have done some testing up stream... A big issue I ran into if you removed the dpf is the car would dump fuel into the exhaust to 'warm up' the nonexistent equipment. It's nasty and really smells awful. Good news it ends after about ten mutes of driving.

But not good enough! So I hard coded a remedy which prevents this fuel dumping. End result is about 5 to 15 mpg gains. Hard to really grasp at this time.

It also puffs coal. I basiclly tuned down some limiters that force the engine to wait for boost.... One tune managed to make pretty respectable clouds, but I tuned it to something that gives a bit more responsive throttle.

And thats it! Unfortunately there is a brick wall preventing further power from being made.. Although I do have a dirty trick up my sleeve. Time will tell. AFIK no tuner has bypassed this wall.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Alright! I like keeping people informed.
> 
> I haven't done so myself, but people have removed their def tanks without problems using the cax (yay!). As far as I know that seems easy to do... The entire system is controlled by a big harness I nickname 'Big Blue'.
> 
> ...


I believe mine still has the programming to dump the fuel on warm up. I never understood why until reading your explanation. I have noticed huge drops in mpg (10 mpg or so) over the same stretch of road based loosely on coolant temp. 

I really appreciate you reporting all your findings. They definitely help me understand how my car works and allows me to get the most out of it! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It looks something like this..

https://youtu.be/eRcE1RCaE4I


Sometimes the smoke isn't present, but the smell is still quite there. I found that if you drove say three minutes down the road, then the smoke starts.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

1300 degrees Fahrenheit at peak. Yikes. For comparison stock will peak at about 1100F inside the manifold, but only if you reallllly stressed it.

The result though? The Cruze has entered the upper 14 second 1/4 mile times. All stock.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I don't have that problem with mine. Over the 4th of July I went to South Carolina from Michigan had 5 people in the car and average 56.7 Mpgs and only cost just about $40 bucks to get their.


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

working on tuning the 2015 CTD with Snipeys CAX and EFI Live 

My cruise had / has huge drivabilty issues
after several dealerships telling me there is nothing wrong with it :th_down:
it was time to jump into the big end of the pool

I have made huge progress, but
have some questions,

-is the factory oxygen sensor reliable for tuning purposes?
-is there a goal fuel ratios I should be looking for light throttle and boost?

-the turbos VTG is used in place of a waste gate? correct?
-99DC means no boost and 0% DC is full turbo boost potential?
-at lower RPMs is there a sweet spot DC like say 60% that matches the volume of air the turbo is moving?

-How do you know what mode the ECU is in for fuel and timing delivery / lookup?
-any general guide lines on were to set the timing?

anyone that wants to swap or trade info or files let me know :tututtongue4:


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

BTW,

I have unlimited access to a DynoJet 248, a 100% stock Cruze TD and EFILive :whatdoyouthink:

I could do a mini shootout on some tune files...????

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLzt92WoIkvVUJaI3-pUgrg/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/ProTools4/videos


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

Snipesy,

Thank You Thank you Thank YOU
:bowing::bowing::bowing:


I was going either trade my Chevy Crud TD in at a huge lo$$ or set it on fire.

thank you for your hard efforts


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

working on tuning the 2015 CTD with Snipeys CAX and EFI Live 

My cruise had / has huge drivabilty issues
after several dealerships telling me there is nothing wrong with it :th_down:
it was time to jump into the big end of the pool

I have made huge progress, but
have some questions,

-is the factory oxygen sensor reliable for tuning purposes?

-is there a goal fuel ratios I should be looking for light throttle and boost?

You modify the smoke limiters, that's pretty much the only tables the O2 sensor relies on. Lower number = richer. 1.1 Is usually safe min for 'economy' .9 for performance.

Although these are just limits. So even if its .9 it can still run at 1.7 if thats what the tune asks for.



-the turbos VTG is used in place of a waste gate? correct?

Yes. No wastegate.


-99DC means no boost and 0% DC is full turbo boost potential?

You mean VGT Position? 

At 95% vane position, there is higher backpressure which helps spin the turbo faster. However at high vane position there isn't much throughput.

That's why when building boost its a a very % and low % afterward.


-at lower RPMs is there a sweet spot DC like say 60% that matches the volume of air the turbo is moving?



-How do you know what mode the ECU is in for fuel and timing delivery / lookup?
-any general guide lines on were to set the timing?

You really don't. Mode 0 is usually the 'normal' state. While anything else is used for regens, warming up, etc.

anyone that wants to swap or trade info or files let me know :tututtongue4:


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

Snipsey

Wow you are fast!

>>You modify the smoke limiters, that's pretty much the only tables the O2 sensor relies on. Lower number = richer. 1.1 Is usually safe min for 'economy' .9 for performance.
Although these are just limits. So even if its .9 it can still run at 1.7 if thats what the tune asks for.<<

ok that makes sense



Yes. No wastegate.


-99DC means no boost and 0% DC is full turbo boost potential?

You mean VGT Position? 

Yes Variable Geometry Turbo.
Sorry Diesel is not my normal sandbox.

>>At 95% vane position, there is higher backpressure which helps spin the turbo faster. However at high vane position there isn't much throughput.

That's why when building boost its a a very % and low % afterward.<<

OK it is a a balance of putting your thumb over the end of the garden hose while working the spigot. :tempted:


>>You really don't. Mode 0 is usually the 'normal' state. While anything else is used for regens, warming up, etc.<<

OK got it Mode 0 is were 95% of the driving is going to happen.

Thanks!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Generally the VGT positions are kind of only used when the car has nothing better to do (if that makes sense).

The actual VGT position is going to be based on the desired boost tables, and the position is calculated for you to get to the desired boost the quickest / maintain.


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

>>VGT positions are kind of only used when the car has nothing better to do (if that makes sense).<<


Could we say that the VGT position tables are the default or park position.?
Then the ECU shoots for the desired boost using the default VGT position as that starting point and the desired boost as the destination?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

tunedbytad said:


> >>VGT positions are kind of only used when the car has nothing better to do (if that makes sense).<<
> 
> 
> Could we say that the VGT position tables are the default or park position.?
> Then the ECU shoots for the desired boost using the default VGT position as that starting point and the desired boost as the destination?


Kind of yes. It's kind of unknown territory to me. I think the 'braking' table is actaully a max, even with desired boost.


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> . I think the 'braking' table is actaully a max, even with desired boost.


I played with the Braking tables last night.
Normally my CTD will not build boost at the line and leave super soft.

Boosting at the line in 1st against the trans defiantly uses this table!:dazed052:

Changes to that table maybe reduced my 60' time by like .5 seconds or more
Because now I can build boost at the line on the foot brake.
Leaving at near full boost @ 2500RPM the 2.0L rapidly pulls thru first gear. :signs013:


----------



## tunedbytad (Nov 25, 2015)

BTW what version EFILive should I use?
Does Beta V8.2 work for the CTD or are we still working in 7.5?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

tunedbytad said:


> BTW what version EFILive should I use?
> Does Beta V8.2 work for the CTD or are we still working in 7.5?


Really doesn't matter much.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

wait till BCM Tuning comes out should follow same features as :  GM BCM tuning for the 2007-2014 Gas/Diesel Trucks and SUV’s exclusively via the EFILive Tuning Platform.Standard features are listed below.
· Remote Vehicle Start Timer Extended to 32 min (21 min first start) (11min second start)
· (Unlimited Restarts and 40 min runtime Requires ECM cal update)
· LED turn signal compatibility (Eliminate fast flash when LED’s are installed)
· Add manual high-idle based on Cruise Control & Parking Brake (requires ECM reflash)
· Add Manual DRL Control for Canadian/Export Trucks (DRL Override)
· Add Manual Headlamp Control for Canadian/Export Trucks (Manually Override Headlights)
· Fog Lamps on with High Beams
· Door Chime Timer (Limits chime to 30 seconds per event)
· More custom features to follow
Users will need to have an unused EFILive TCM VIN license slot or purchase a new VIN license if no TCM slots are available to program the BCM.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> wait till BCM Tuning comes out should follow same features as :  GM BCM tuning for the 2007-2014 Gas/Diesel Trucks and SUV’s exclusively via the EFILive Tuning Platform.Standard features are listed below.
> · Remote Vehicle Start Timer Extended to 32 min (21 min first start) (11min second start)
> · (Unlimited Restarts and 40 min runtime Requires ECM cal update)
> · LED turn signal compatibility (Eliminate fast flash when LED’s are installed)
> ...


BCM isn't really my territory so best of luck .


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

These CAX files have DPF/SCR/EGR functions in them?


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

oldestof11 said:


> These CAX files have DPF/SCR/EGR functions in them?


They do 

Thank you Snipesy for your contribution to this. This is amazing.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

This has been my favorite thread so far. It looks like the thread died out in 2017 but has now two new 2021 posts. I think the companies that offered tuning products have dried up and newbies like myself are looking to this old thread more than ever. A free alternative tuning file that covers the basics is more relevant than ever. Thanks Snipesy.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

Any updates on this, anybody give their feedback?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

6adz00ks said:


> Any updates on this, anybody give their feedback?


I moved on a long time ago. Lots of people still play with it.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

Will this tuner work? I read the autocal v2 is what to use but I dont know from this picture if this is a v1 or v2


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

6adz00ks said:


> View attachment 294099
> 
> 
> Will this tuner work? I read the autocal v2 is what to use but I dont know from this picture if this is a v1 or v2


"Work" for what?

Most vendors who used to sell packaged tunes were tied to the VIN of the vehicle they were purchased for. If you're trying to upload a tune file on a different vehicle it won't work.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> "Work" for what?
> 
> Most vendors who used to sell packaged tunes were tied to the VIN of the vehicle they were purchased for. If you're trying to upload a tune file on a different vehicle it won't work.


I thought you could purchase another vin license to use on the autocal?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

6adz00ks said:


> I thought you could purchase another vin license to use on the autocal?


I will just answer all your questions by saying buy a flash scan.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

6adz00ks said:


> I thought you could purchase another vin license to use on the autocal?





> _Tuners manage the number of available VIN slots they wish their AutoCal devices to hold using their FlashScan device. AutoCal ships with a default maximum VIN slot count set to 1.
> 
> AutoCal is configurable to a capacity of 221 VIN licenses. Each VIN License is capable of tuning one supported engine controller. Supported transmission control modules do not require a VIN License.
> 
> To ensure VIN Licenses are delivered to you within 10 minutes of processing, your AutoCal Serial number and Auth Code will be validated before you can place your order._


Yes you can. Do you have EFI live and a flash scan device as well? Or are you trying to take a tune file saved on the autocal and import it onto another vehicle (VIN) ?


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Yes you can. Do you have EFI live and a flash scan device as well? Or are you trying to take a tune file saved on the autocal and import it onto another vehicle (VIN) ?


I just found out I have a friend that has efi live and a flashscan v2 that he uses for trucks.

Also does anyone know who I can contact to get a downpipe? If so u can message me that info


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

Would there be any issue applying the tune before it's deleted? I found someone to make a downpipe but I would like to apply the tune before I drop the car off. Also with the EGR valve and this tune do you leave it connected or does it NOT matter?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

6adz00ks said:


> Would there be any issue applying the tune before it's deleted? I found someone to make a downpipe but I would would like to apply the tune before I drop the car off. Also with the EGR valve and this tune do you leave it connected or does it NOT matter?


You’d need to tune it to do that. I nor anyone else can really help you there.

But yeah all of that should be possible.


----------



## mw825270 (Nov 15, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Maybe I should speak more clearly.
> 
> 
> The Cruze can be tuned however you want with the work I've done. Like i said the tuning part is pretty much complete. But I dont do fabricaton. Gotta get that elsewhere.


I'd be interested in the tuning part if you still do that. I have a 2015 Cruze that is going full limp right now.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mw825270 said:


> I'd be interested in the tuning part if you still do that. I have a 2015 Cruze that is going full limp right now.


I don't. Sorry.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

I got a used autocal V3. It has one vin licence used on it, but it says 0 additional licenses may be purchased for this device?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

6adz00ks said:


> I got a used autocal V3. It has one vin licence used on it, but it says 0 additional licenses may be purchased for this device?


You need a flashscan to make tunes for an autocal.

Used autocals are worth $0. Sorry you got scammed.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> You need a flashscan to make tunes for an autocal.


So whats an autocal for???


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

6adz00ks said:


> So whats an autocal for???


EFILive - Documentation / Tutorials


----------



## Jayspkr (Dec 18, 2021)

This is awesome stuff.

Snipesy, out of curiosity, what exactly were the mods you had on your CTD with the two example files you attached from your github page, and what sort of results were you seeing at the time (issues, power, etc)? Just trying to figure out where exactly those two files are in the story. I'm assuming completely stock for the 90_emissions.ctz file since all the tables look much more "tame" comparatively speaking.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jayspkr said:


> This is awesome stuff.
> 
> Snipesy, out of curiosity, what exactly were the mods you had on your CTD with the two example files you attached from your github page, and what sort of results were you seeing at the time (issues, power, etc)? Just trying to figure out where exactly those two files are in the story. I'm assuming completely stock for the 90_emissions.ctz file since all the tables look much more "tame" comparatively speaking.


We did dyno runs stock over peak 220hp. In theory we could have hit higher, but we got stone walled by the transmission. And yeah it got bad.

The stock baseline is in the 150hp to 160hp peak range.... And what I mean by that is that is what the stock tables are configured to hit. That's not what a stock vehicle does. So 200hp stock should not be surprsiing at all.

Exceeding that 160hp (or even just adding more area under the curve) led to transmission issues. Even a small amount was enough to cause issues. There is some sort of internal torque model in the TCM which throws a fit when it doesn't match the ECM.

There is only 1 option and it's a manual swap. But I was never able to figure out how to make the stock ECM give the correct TCM messages sooooooooooo I started working on my own TCM but then I stopped. And then I sold it. It was just taking too long.

The c90 tunes were a last heil marry to break past the TCM. The theory was if we modified the tables, we could maybe get more torque while keeping an accuruate torque model, and to an extent it works but it wasn't good enough. There were too many torque limitations I couldn't disable. The goal was simple though: A stable 190hp peak. Now those example tunes are tuned back from that, but much of those mods are still there.


----------



## Jayspkr (Dec 18, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> Exceeding that 160hp (or even just adding more area under the curve) led to transmission issues. Even a small amount was enough to cause issues. There is some sort of internal torque model in the TCM which throws a fit when it doesn't match the ECM.


I can't help but wonder if the load calc table could be found and you could spoof the tcm by altering that table and doing the reverse on your airflow calcs. So the calculated load is lower yet allowed by the MAF/MAP/VE readings etc. So instead of telling the tcm to allow it, it just doesn't get accurate info. That's kinda how you go about DCT tuning on Evos, but I'm unsure if the proper tables are even there to try something similar. I'll have to dig around I suppose.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jayspkr said:


> I can't help but wonder if the load calc table could be found and you could spoof the tcm by altering that table and doing the reverse on your airflow calcs. So the calculated load is lower yet allowed by the MAF/MAP/VE readings etc. So instead of telling the tcm to allow it, it just doesn't get accurate info. That's kinda how you go about DCT tuning on Evos, but I'm unsure if the proper tables are even there to try something similar. I'll have to dig around I suppose.


One possibility is lying as much as possible.

We touch the MAF signals such that less air flow is present. We then exclusively use injection pulses width to increase fuel.

Then torque to fuel remains stock. And thus the torque calculation looks okay. In addition since we fudged the MAF data the increases torque from our increased fuel will be entirely hidden.

The only problem is having an artificially low MAF may throw some other things off…. But overall the ECM doesn’t give a **** about it. It may just give a code which can be tuned out.

That’s the only approach that could work. And sadly I never tried it.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> One possibility is lying as much as possible.
> 
> We touch the MAF signals such that less air flow is present. We then exclusively use injection pulses width to increase fuel.
> 
> ...


A European Saab tuner in the Netherlands I was speaking with on email about the AF40 and A20DTH basically said that’s how you tune the transmission by manipulating the torque input from the ECU.

He didn’t give a lot of details but he did say that he used an 80% throttle input to give full power and it made the kickdown similar stock and allowed full torque acceleration in higher gears.




Jayspkr said:


> I can't help but wonder if the load calc table could be found and you could spoof the tcm by altering that table and doing the reverse on your airflow calcs. So the calculated load is lower yet allowed by the MAF/MAP/VE readings etc. So instead of telling the tcm to allow it, it just doesn't get accurate info. That's kinda how you go about DCT tuning on Evos, but I'm unsure if the proper tables are even there to try something similar. I'll have to dig around I suppose.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Diesel4Ever said:


> A European Saab tuner in the Netherlands I was speaking with on email about the AF40 and A20DTH basically said that’s how you tune the transmission by manipulating the torque input from the ECU.
> 
> He didn’t give a lot of details but he did say that he used an 80% throttle input to give full power and it made the kickdown similar stock and allowed full torque acceleration in higher gears.


I should rephrase it a little.
It's not good enough to just lie about torque. That is precisely what leads to the problem.
The TCM seems to calculate torque using MAF, fuel rate, temps, etc.... All of this is transmitted alongside the ECM’s torque signals (plural) between 20 to 40 times a second. The ECM's torque signal seem's to be used for something else in the TCM.

The key to making the TCM not hard shift (or not shift at all....) is making all of that look stock. It's easier said than done, and there is no PID that really monitors this very well. Nowadays I have Gretio which 100% can monitor these things but back then I did not.

But from what is in the cax files today. All of this is possible... It would take a long time and lots of tweaking. But its possible


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

So the 90_emissions.ctz is the stock tune?


----------



## DieselCruzen (12 mo ago)

Good Morning,
I am new to the forum and this is my first time posting.
My relevant vehicle is a 2014 Cruze Diesel (purchased new) and stumbled across this thread.
The car has been riddled with emissions issues since new and is paid off with only 76K miles.
I am looking to go with EGR delete, downpipe and straight pipe.

I have sourced places for the downpipe / EGR plates for $800 and the downpipe back exhaust for $450 if anyone is interested. (was not sure if I should post here or just DM on request)
I have also found a tuning company from Canada willing to do the delete portion of the tune via EFI live/Autocal, but would only be an "optimized stock" tune. I would prefer to get some performance gains from this as well considering the expense involved.

My Questions:
Do these files that Snipesy has developed allow for these deletes?
If not, is it possible to unlock a purchased tune and apply some of the mapping from this discussion?
Tuning is my main hurdle at this point, but I am not opposed to trying to do some or all of this myself.
Any feedback from all of your experiences would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Ben


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

I purchased a used Flashscan V2 and successfully did it myself with the information I found on this forum. The car was in the mid teens to 20s for reported MPG with its clogged canister and now consistently stays in the 30s and 40s in town and hits the mid 50s in ideal highway conditions. We got it with 240K miles and have over 270K already. Our best average MPG over 25 miles, to the limit of how much I trust the ECM, is 57 MPG. The power is much better than I expected and it easily spins the front tires if you stomp on it. I swapped my canister only and did not disturb my EGR or the rest of the exhaust. 

As an added benefit the lower of the two old mounting bosses on the front of the oil pan was no longer used to support the canister. It became my oil drain. It was impossible to remove the old oil drain bolt and carefully drilling a hole without damaging the threads on the opposite side worked great. Besides freeing up that bolt, the smaller size of the delete pipe opens up the front of the engine and makes it much easier to work on. I considered removing the canister guts and reselling the straight pipe but the smaller tube size is a big advantage in itself.


----------



## sambo4us (Nov 30, 2021)

Has anyone used a Flashscan V3 to flash these tune files? Every post I have seen indicates using a V2, but those are getting a little harder to come by. 

Second, has anyone disabled the trans shift into neutral at a complete stop 'feature'?

PS. PM me if you are near Michigan and have flashscan you're willing to rent out.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

I noticed the stop into neutral thing on the gas Cruze with the GM transmission. It was very annoying. The diesel with the AW transmission doesnt seem to do that. It feels better in every way. Do you know for sure its true for the diesels too?

The V2 and V3 are interchangeable for tuning purposes. I would have paid more for a V3 because it can store more VINs and has a faster processer. Its fairly new, however, so they were rare on the used market when I got my V2 for $400 with one good VIN ready.

I would help anyone willing to come to Quakertown Pennsylvania.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Boathook36 said:


> I noticed the stop into neutral thing on the gas Cruze with the GM transmission. It was very annoying. The diesel with the AW transmission doesnt seem to do that. It feels better in every way. Do you know for sure its true for the diesels too?
> 
> The V2 and V3 are interchangeable for tuning purposes. I would have paid more for a V3 because it can store more VINs and has a faster processer. Its fairly new, however, so they were rare on the used market when I got my V2 for $400 with one good VIN ready.
> 
> I would help anyone willing to come to Quakertown Pennsylvania.


It goes into neutral and is irritating to me. I almost always slip it into manual before stopping or I just barely keep rolling whenever possible.

I'd tune it out in a millisecond if I could.


----------



## DieselCruzen (12 mo ago)

Good Morning,
Once deleted and tuned, what do the readiness codes show if the can is scanned?
In MO, they only check the IM monitors are all "ready" for emissions tests.
Thanks!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

DieselCruzen said:


> Good Morning,
> Once deleted and tuned, what do the readiness codes show if the can is scanned?
> In MO, they only check the IM monitors are all "ready" for emissions tests.
> Thanks!


If you disable enough DTCs (32768) they will stick to ‘not available’ or ‘ready’ depending on some things I don’t understand.
Spoofing the monitors is never something I investigated.


----------

